# OT/Smallest amount of BA?



## The big guy (Oct 5, 2005)

What is the smallest amount of BA anyone has used in brewing before crashing?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2005)

BA is anti microbial agent and not used for concentration purposes. I use 1-2.5% and see no reason at all to dream of using less.

For higher concentration gear I use BB.


----------



## The big guy (Oct 5, 2005)

*BB amont?*

What is the smallest amout of BB you have used say to make 400mg 0r 500mg concentration? thanks mudge I know you said you make your gear in high doses.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2005)

You can't make everything in 500mg concentration, you have to specify the substance because melting point does matter.

Test enanthate 10% BB, I've used up to 15% but its warm here and I have no problems keeping my goods in suspension.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 5, 2005)

The big guy said:
			
		

> What is the smallest amout of BB you have used say to make 400mg 0r 500mg concentration? thanks mudge I know you said you make your gear in high doses.


Depends on what you are making. Some long esters will go this high, but short esters, forget it.


----------



## The big guy (Oct 5, 2005)

I was thinking of Ent, Deca and EQ. in super mgs/ml 400 or 500, its warm where I am too.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2005)

Deca would probably work, test enan and EQ easy peasy. I'd find a thin oil, I like walnut, otherwise your juice will be very thick (shooting difficulties).


----------



## The big guy (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks, that was going to be my next question, what are the thinner oils.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 6, 2005)

grapeseed oil is good too.


----------



## The big guy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Ba or bb?*

Is BA more of an irritant than BB as far as injections are concerned?(swelling, soreness)


----------



## The big guy (Oct 6, 2005)

Would grinding test base help when making suspension, making into a finer powder...


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 6, 2005)

The big guy said:
			
		

> Would grinding test base help when making suspension, making into a finer powder...


 yes, the more fine the powder, the greater the surface area.


----------

